# Gangster Squad [ 2012 ]



## Detective (May 9, 2012)

​
*Release Date:* TBA 2012
*Studio:* Warner Bros. Pictures
*Director:* Ruben Fleischer
*Screenwriter:* Will Beall
*Starring:* Josh Brolin, Ryan Gosling, Nick Nolte, Robert Patrick, Michael Pe?a, Giovanni Ribisi, Anthony Mackie, Emma Stone, Sean Penn 



> *Synopsis:* Los Angeles, 1949. Ruthless, Brooklyn-born mob king Mickey Cohen (Sean Penn) runs the show in this town, reaping the ill-gotten gains from the drugs, the guns, the prostitutes and--if he has his way--every wire bet placed west of Chicago. And he does it all with the protection of not only his own paid goons, but also the police and the politicians who are under his control. It's enough to intimidate even the bravest, street-hardened cop...except, perhaps, for the small, secret crew of LAPD outsiders led by Sgt. John O'Mara (Josh Brolin) and Jerry Wooters (Ryan Gosling), who come together to try to tear Cohen's world apart. "The Gangster Squad" is a colorful retelling of events surrounding the LAPD's efforts to take back their nascent city from one of the most dangerous mafia bosses of all time.



[YOUTUBE]u9zcQB-IP0A[/YOUTUBE]

Release Date TBA.

​


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

I'm somewhat interested in this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2012)

You are not human , no man on this planet can be this Manly . What are you ? Are you Man? Machine ? Alien?   A god?

No , you are far above mankind comprehension you are :

.




P.S The movie looks Awesome
.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Now this is a man's movie.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

It could always be a chick flick in disguise.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Not all of us are like you Goob.

You phoney

Big fat phoney


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

How am I a phoney?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

You posed to be a dude or you are posing as a chick , I don't know what to believe anymore .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Fuckin' phony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

You can't use my rage eyes against me.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

This movie might be better than the Avengers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

I demand some documentation proof , I bet you don't pay taxes !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

I had to watch the trailer twice because the first time my pants exploded.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Don't wear skinny jeans then .


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Really am liking the cast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

You kinda know who you were getting with a title name gangster squad.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 10, 2012)

I like it. 

It's a harder, edgier version the Untouchables. With a squad of Jim Malone, Connery's character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Ryan Gosling is so dreamy. pek

I think he makes a good gangster (well, anti-gangster).


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Now to see if Gosling's character is good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Just hoping for old school gangster shake downs , bust some knee caps .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully it's good. Obviously it won't be Driver quality, but he is a very good, versatile actor, so whatever they throw at him should work out.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

I have no interest in seeing this.

What the fuck is up with the retarded ass framerate during the trailer? Did they shoot this on the cheapest digital camera imaginable?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Should be done like the avengers right ?


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> This movie might be better than the Avengers.



It's already is with Ryan Gosling


----------



## raizen28 (May 11, 2012)

*Oh my this is a EPIC WIN! for a Mafia/Crime History freak like me!*


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 12, 2012)

Gosling sounds like a retard...
the whole plot seems a rip off Miller's Crossing and LA Confidential...


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 14, 2012)

It does look pretty good to me. I think this will be good and I hope it is, looks fucking badass and gritty.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LlbN5cQKZik[/YOUTUBE]

Don't care, and come at me, if you must, but prepare for the weaker of my two hands to smack back.

Going to see this on Day 1, you mofos. In January.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

I refuse to be tempted by the ambrosia known as Emma Stone's bathwater.

I also want the producers to know that the sexy red dress they are so proud of won't work on me either.  I'm not wasting a cent on this film!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

Not likely to be good, but I still want to see it.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2013)

Unless my photographic memory has failed me, I believe I already made a thread on this film when the trailer was first released.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

**


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got back. Loved it so much im considering seeing it twice


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2013)

It wasn't bad. It just felt like a lot of it ended up on the cutting room floor. The acting was good, the violence was heavy and it moved at an effortless pace though.


----------

